# Diagnosis code help -proliferative diabetic



## codedog (Nov 18, 2009)

Patient had an ahmed valve implantatiom and scleral patch graft for scleral enforcement. I have the cpt codes for this 66180 and 67255. But I'M stuck on  dx codes 
  1- chronic angle closure glauocoma  36523 ?
  2-status post corneal transplant surgery surgery oin the past ? v code ?
  3-penetrating keratoplasty ?
  4-peripheral synechial attachments at 360 degress 
  5-pseudophakia ? V43.1 ?
  6-P proliferative diabetic  retinopathy status post sugery ? v codes ?

  Im not sure when they explain  status post ? PLEASE HELP , thanks  trent .do i lok up status, then what ?


----------

